# How to do I control this Weed Grass!?



## ricartho (Nov 13, 2020)

Two months ago I renovated my back yard. It's a blend of 80% perennial ryegrass from superseedstore and 20% mazama from same vendor. I'm getting this lime green fast growing type of grass growing in the different regions of the lawn, and it's not helping my OCD.

Does anyone know what it is? I am located in the central coast of California.


----------



## ricartho (Nov 13, 2020)

This is my lawn at 5/8 HOC using a 20in McLane reel mower.


----------



## UltimateLawn (Sep 25, 2020)

Have you pulled at the base of the weed to see if it is growing via a rhizome, stolon or individual plant/seed location?

What was there before you seeded?


----------



## ricartho (Nov 13, 2020)

UltimateLawn said:


> Have you pulled at the base of the weed to see if it is growing via a rhizome, stolon or individual plant/seed location?
> 
> What was there before you seeded?


Thank you for your response.

This is what I found after I pulled from the base. I must say that it was difficult to pullout completely.

This yard was sodded 7 years ago with tall turf fescue.


----------

